# Snow removal in Ohio



## GCM Properties (Nov 23, 2015)

National company hiring Sub-contractors for the winter season.

Great Choice Management is one of the largest Property Preservation companies in Ohio and our client is the largest Property Management company in the country. We are looking to partner with reliable, hard working contractors for snow removal throughout Ohio. Areas include Cleveland, Cincinnati, Columbus, Chillicothe, Circleville, Wheeling, Sandusky, Dayton, Portsmouth and everywhere in between. All that is required of our contractors is to remove snow from any walkways leading to the home, driveways and sidewalks and salt areas as necessary. We have 100's of properties available in each area so we can provide as many properties as a crew can legitimately handle.
We do require contractors to have their own transportation, equipment and a smartphone (pictures are a requirement for pay). Please only respond if you are willing to go out when it snows as these properties MUST be maintained regularly and professionally.If crews are a good fit, the opportunity to join us for the grass season is also and open possibility. Please respond to [email protected] asap to get set up.

Thank you

Allan McCloud
Chief Operations Officer
Great Choice Management
[email protected]


----------



## AMW Landscaping (May 20, 2015)

Got this same exact email from craigslist. Thinking its a scam? haha


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is $15 for your trouble and please send me 62 pictures. Also one of of yourself getting bent over and ripped off!!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dont forget to sign the 37 page contract that gives them every right to not pay you your $15 and shift 100%of the liability to you as well


----------

